# Need a recommendation for a book



## JeffC (Nov 11, 2006)

I need a recommendation for a book on AC and DC electric machines. I never took a course on AC and DC electric machines. I plan on taking the ECC in depth module so I will need to understand enough to pass the AM portion. My current job does not involve AC and DC electric machines and no one at work is very knowledgeable. This book will be only learning resource I will have. Any ideas?


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 11, 2006)

I can tell you *A* textbook to get for advanced study on machines but I'm not willing to go so far as to make a recommendation. This is from college and is pretty much the only detailed book I have on the subject which makes any recommendation slightly biased:

Fitzgeralds "Electric Machinery"

http://product.half.ebay.com/_W0QQtgZvidet...75430QQprZ28422

It does a decent job of explaining the what but when it gets deep into electromagnetic theory and calculations, it goes a little to deep for my pea-sized brain. I wouldn't recommend it as a sole source of knowledge on machines but it's okay for the fundamentals and worth picking up if you can get it cheap. Ironically, it's the one book I didn't bring to the test and there was a problem straight out of it on the exam. Can't tell you which one without violating my double top secret non-disclosure clause though.


----------



## Art (Nov 11, 2006)

contact Marathon, US Motors and Baldor, etc.

they have great technical stuff, it's free and might be good references for the test...

the theory is pretty straightforward, the application is tricky

another source would be any good Electrical Engineering Handbook...

I have one by Fink &amp; Beaty


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello there,

For the AM part of the test I would not be too worried. Just review some basic concepts: % slip, synchronic speed, and how to calculate the number of poles/ Almost all these things are formulas and for the morning, as far as I can tell is mostly plug and play.

Let me know if need something else my friend...

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## Fudgey (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's a book you might find helpful.


----------



## benbo (Nov 22, 2006)

In addition to what Luis said you're probably going to have to do some simple VAR, VA, power factor correction type calculations. Look at the NCEES practice exam. Variations on this.


----------



## Frontier05 (Dec 19, 2006)

> I need a recommendation for a book on AC and DC electric machines. I never took a course on AC and DC electric machines. I plan on taking the ECC in depth module so I will need to understand enough to pass the AM portion. My current job does not involve AC and DC electric machines and no one at work is very knowledgeable. This book will be only learning resource I will have. Any ideas?


Not sure if you already have the "the other board" EERM, but it would help doing the handful of problems they have in the seperate book. I personally think the EERM needs some serious work in the motor area, but the basics can still be picked up. It's a good reference, but not a sole reference for me.

The schaums outlines helped me quite a bit for basics and more in depth. Electric machines and electromechanics

I also have "Foundations of Electric Power" by J.R Cogdell - I took a college motor class last year and this was the book used. It is written pretty good and easy to follow.

I think a lot of colleges use this book now.


----------

